# Thinking about hosting a craft fair



## SouthernEssence (Feb 26, 2008)

What do y'all think?

I would have it in my town's National Guard Armory or outdoors in the park.  I'm just now thinking about this so it would be a good year before I get everything straight and start advertizing for it.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 26, 2008)

When would it be? Holidays time 2008 or 2009? I organized a show in my home town & it took a good 6 months to find 70 vendors & I i found by around July all the better crafters had their  Holiday shows for that year already booked.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Feb 26, 2008)

I seriously just started really thinking about it today.  It would be maybe next Spring when I actually have the show.  I don't want to do a Holiday show because there are so many HUGE Holiday shows that go on in my state that I wouldn't be able to compete with them.

How did your show go?


----------



## Birdie (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey! Ill be in NC in July for a show!
Plan, girl, plan. That's the key :wink:


----------



## breathenatural (Mar 5, 2008)

Sometimes I think hosting the show is where the money is at!!!

There are so many that run around here, and they charge anywhere from $50-thousands...

I know a couple mom's who started a Mom show and were quite successful with it.  They first did a holiday one in November, charged for the booth, had each vendor send them 20 addresses or emails of potential people who would come, they sold their own goods at the show too, but I think hosting the show was the bread and butter for them.


----------

